# Dell N5040 wifi issues..



## Trickedoutstz (Apr 14, 2008)

So I have this laptop for school and it worked great at first. I connect to many different networks. My apartment, friends homes, the school most importantly, and back home (parents home). 

Whats making me really mad is that sometimes I'm getting connection issues, Limited connectivity is the message on the network. Some times, right now for example at my parents home its not able to connect when everyone else connects just fine. Yet I'm limited connection. It happens every time and I have on idea why. It also happens at school. The weird thing is that some times it just seems to fix itself..

Anyway, I use Windows 7 64 bit and the network device is a dell dw 1502

all drivers are up to date.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi can you please follow the requirements of the link below:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------

